# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Twenty-Two - Martinů's Symphony No. 4



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Twenty-Two - Martinů's _Symphony No. 4_



















The years Martinu spent in America between 1941 and 1953 weren't happy ones; the combination of political events in Czechoslovakia, the turmoil of World War II, and Martinu's residing in a country he found less than congenial depressed his spirits considerably. Nevertheless, he managed to keep up his usual prolific pace of composition. In his first five years in America he had produced fully 25 new pieces, and the spirit of optimism upon the end of the war brought Martinu a new burst of creativity; the Symphony No. 4, one of Martinu's most engaging and mellow orchestral works, was born of this spirit. Dedicated to Helen and Bill Ziegler, the Symphony was written over the months of April-June 1945, mostly in New York and partly at Martinu's summer home near South Orleans, MA, on Cape Cod. It was first performed on November 30, 1945, at Philadelphia's Academy of Music, by the Philadelphia Orchestra under Eugene Ormandy.

A soft Impressionistic rustle opens the first movement, Poco moderato-Poco allegro, leading into a playful woodwind motif which has been characterized as "like bird music." The movement has no development section as such, but features a constant metamorphosis of a couple of brief ideas, leading into a grand coda. The scherzo-like second movement starts with a rollicking tune that makes its way from the bassoon to the trumpet and right around the orchestra. Between the two presentations of this lively music is a mellow, almost Dvorák-like trio section featuring Martinu's characteristic rhythmic playfulness.

A hint of restlessness and anxiety underlies the mysterious, and quite beautiful, third movement (Largo). A more expansive and relaxed theme appears and leads to the one loud climax of the movement. The sense of anxiety returns, but is dispelled in the calm coda. There is likewise a note of unease in the opening theme of the Poco allegro final movement. This restlessness alternates with a broad, rich string tune; these two ideas are developed, the tension between the two is resolved and brighter spirits ultimately prevail.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Such a masterful symphony! I remember the first time hearing any of Martinů's symphonies, I thought "What planet have I landed on?" One of the interesting aspects of Martinů's symphonies stems from the fact that the composer himself didn't initially want to even write a symphony (he spent a good portion of his career writing other kinds of works like ballets, concerti, chamber music, etc.). Anyway, I thought at least one Martinů symphony should be mentioned in this series and it seems like the 4th is one of the most popular of the six he composed. What do you guys think of this symphony?


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

my introduction to Martinů was Turnovsky's 4th and I've been hooked on the composer ever since. The 4th is one of the most exuberantly joyful in the entire repertoire and has remained my favourite of his works although all the symphonies are good (though becuase he was so prolific, there's a lot of routine Martinů out there in other parts of his repertoire).


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

dko22 said:


> My introduction to Martinů was Turnovsky's 4th and I've been hooked on the composer ever since. The 4th is one of the most exuberantly joyful in the entire repertoire and has remained my favourite of his works although all the symphonies are good (though becuase he was so prolific, there's a lot of routine Martinů out there in other parts of his repertoire).


Oh yeah, I love that Turnovský recording. Smoking! And yes, that's a fair point about Martinů, but this could be leveled at Milhaud and Villa-Lobos as well as these are some of the most prolific composers of the 20th Century. Thankfully, there's a lot of incredible music in each of these composers' oeuvres to enjoy.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice Zrzavý picture, by the way, that's one of the ones he did in Brittany, Camaret sur Mer, I believe! We've got a couple at home, one of his Venice pictures, and a still life. Love him as an artist.

Martinů 4th is probably my favourite of his six symphonies, it's a fabulous work, so full of life an irrepressible spirit, especially in the final pages. I do however feel he possibly surpassed himself with his next symphony, and regard No.5 as his symphonic masterpiece.

Can't go wrong with Martin Turnovský, Karel Ančerl never conducted No.4, he left it to Turnovský, but I understand he had had a significant hand in preparing the Czech Phil for the work.....since Turnovský there have been excellent performances recorded, including Bělohlávek (I prefer his Chandos recording, but there are four!) and I hold Neumann dear too, as well as Thompson, and Jarvi.

It certainly deserves a place in your Masterpieces survey, thanks, Neo!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

CnC Bartok said:


> Nice Zrzavý picture, by the way, that's one of the ones he did in Brittany, Camaret sur Mer, I believe! We've got a couple at home, one of his Venice pictures, and a still life. Love him as an artist.
> 
> Martinů 4th is probably my favourite of his six symphonies, it's a fabulous work, so full of life an irrepressible spirit, especially in the final pages. I do however feel he possibly surpassed himself with his next symphony, and regard No.5 as his symphonic masterpiece.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Martinů knew Zrzavý, so I figured one of his paintings would certainly be appropriate. I'm in agreement with you about Bělohlávek's 4th on Chandos, it's better than the Onyx and Supraphon recordings, IMHO (his recording of the 1st symphony and the _Double Concerto_ on Chandos is actually one of my favorite discs of all-time).


----------

